
Ask HN: How would you host a static site in 2020? - SIRHAMY
Yesterday I submitted a post I&#x27;d written about moving from Google Kubernetes Engine to Netlify (see HN submission: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21872910). In the comments, many people suggested alternatives they thought would&#x27;ve been better for my situation that I&#x27;d either never heard of or didn&#x27;t realize were good options for my use case - Google&#x27;s Cloud Run and App Engine, Firebase, AWS Lambda + S3 + Cloudfront CDN to name a few.<p>So I&#x27;m curious - if you were going to host your static site in 2020, how would you do it?
======
viraptor
If it's actually just static, S3 + cloudfront unless there's any reason to do
anything more. It's a bit of "nobody's been fired for ..." and a bit of "cheap
enough to not think about".

------
marcosnils
I work for ZEIT ([https://zeit.co/home](https://zeit.co/home)) the creators of
next js and the best place to host your static content. It'd be awesome if you
give our platform a try and help you out to host your content the best way
possible. You shouldn't have to run containers or anything complex nowadays
just to host a single static website.

------
riaandewit
S3, cloudfront, route53 for the hosting. Your text editor of choice for
generating. Git for version control :)

------
DamonHD
Rather depends how big and busy it is?

earth.org.uk is script/make generated, pregenerates Gzipped and other low-
bandwidth versions of objects, and runs on plain old Apache on a Raspberry Pi.
Response time is typically very good.

